# My blue gsd is growing so quick.



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey All,

Here are some new pics of my solid blue long coat gsd Enakai. She'll be 10 months next week and growing soo quick


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

And some more pics


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

That's a gorgeous girl! Some of the pics she looks 'chocolate', but it must be the lighting. Those eyes are wicked looking!!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

He's a good looking boy. I thought the same about the chokolate in some of the photos.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's stunning :wub:


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

cheers everyone  yes you're right she does seem to have more of a chocolate color in the sun, i catch her blue color more in the shade. i was in a group on facebook and all the blue gsd are apparently the same.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> He's a good looking boy. I thought the same about the chokolate in some of the photos.


it's a girl


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

She's grown a lot, still a beauty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

gaia_bear said:


> She's grown a lot, still a beauty.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks  just seen the pics of your Gaia. She is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Mickeynads said:


> it's a girl


Sorry about that.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's stunning!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> Sorry about that.


No worries  everyone thinks she's a male.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

She is stunning!! How do you pronounce her name?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> She is stunning!! How do you pronounce her name?


Thanks a lot  It's Enakai something like [Enne ka i] but it's hard to write, it's a Hawaiian name lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is sooooo beautiful!


----------



## Tina D. (Aug 29, 2012)

An absolutely stunning dog!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

cheers everyone


----------



## pariahdogs (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful! I've always admired Blue GSDs, and she is just gorgeous!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot  it's fun having a blue because they change all the time.


----------

